# I was attacked by a catfish



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Yesterday I was fishing Hoover with Misfit. Nothing was really feeding due to the darn rain the night before. We were drifting crawler harnesses. I'm not sure what kind of catfish it was. I know it was little. Due to the fact that I had never "properly" released a catfish I was clueless as to how to hold it. So I turned to the more experienced fisherman in the boat. He showed me how to grab it. He grabbed it and said hold it like so and release it real quick. So after it flopping around while I was trying to grab it I finally had ahold of it and got the hook out of his lip. Next thing I know the darn thing was hanging from my finger and it hurt. I shook my hand and the fish was gone. Boy did that thing hurt. I wanted to cry  but couldn't do it in front of him because he would think I was a wimp. So I just kept pressure on the spot and waited for it to stop bleeding. I don't know how some of you guys do it. Catching those things all the time and not getting tore up.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

bullheads.. they are a pain in the neck if they are small.. i hate them too..


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

that was a poor little baby channel.you didn't give it the right release 
one got fred today(again).you'd think he'd learn by now
i however,demonstrated my quick release technique(with no injury) to him again,when i got one  
if you had cried,i would have made you swim back to the ramp


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Thats funny fishingtiger, I believe everyone did that at one time in there life.
The misadventures continue....


----------



## whitebass (Apr 18, 2004)

DITTO ....liquidsoap is right . Almost every fisherman has done it b-4. My buddyhad to go to the emergency room a couple months ago b/c the catfish's fin broke off in his hand between his thumb and finger. OUCH !!! In bucyrus they didn't know how to get it out. LOL!!! I wish I could have been there.
B


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

misfit said:


> if you had cried,i would have made you swim back to the ramp


Good thing I didn't cry then. I might still be swimming to get back. You would have been in big trouble too when I told Laura.   Well maybe not too much trouble. She didn't feel any pitty for me.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ive gotten bit several times and i have learned to never try to pull th e thing off ur finger it only does worse


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

the back side of the two side jabbers (fins) on channel catfish is razor sharp if you apply pressure and move outwords(its got like thousands of microsharp things sticking out). Its happened to me and it hurts a good amount until you can stop thinking about it(it will cause bleeding too). Always seems to happen with the littler ones.

on a side note: do channel fins (lke the tips of the main side fins) have small amounts of poison in the tips? I got pricked pretty bad the other day and it felt kinda weird like their was poison in them and it caused some swelling.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> the back side of the two side jabbers (fins) on channel catfish is razor sharp if you apply pressure and move outwords(its got like thousands of microsharp things sticking out).


 that's exactly what got him.

to my knowledge,channels do not have any type venom.i think the soreness/pain or swelling is more related to minor infection from other sources.it's said that bullheads do have some type of venom which isn't eally very strong though.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I heard that if you get cut by the fins you are to rub the wound on the belly of the fish. The slim is supposed to ease the bleeding.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> one got fred today(again).you'd think he'd learn by now


Oh he learned---------------He just forgot   

The "word" is that you are avoiding bigger cats because you don't want to share twinkies


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Catfish have no venom. They don't "sting or bite". They jab you with the sharp points on hte ends of the side fins or the dorsal fin. The stinging and swelling come from the slimey coating on the fish itself. The slime serves as a type of venom, but it is not toxic. 

If you get cut, rub the wound on the belly-- OUCH!, tell me how that turns out for you. 

Bullheads are worse because of their diet, but I have found, the smaller the catfish, the harder it is to handle and yes, it hurts like a b***h. I had one lay my hand open quite deep. I have a high pain threshhold myself, but even I had to take a few minutes to get over that one.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

squid_1 said:


> I heard that if you get cut by the fins you are to rub the wound on the belly of the fish. The slim is supposed to ease the bleeding.


LOL, you try it first and tell us what happens.


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm pretty sure there's no crying in fishing (or baseball)...

Bullheads got me this year ....more than once. I find one big cat seems to make the pain bearable...


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

A small channel got me sunday, that was the first time since I was younger, man did it hurt and bleed.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i hear that misadventures always happen when fishing with misfit................. just from hearing of the mishaps, you'd think he'd offer his fishing partners Kevlar Life Jackets


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> you'd think he'd offer his fishing partners Kevlar Life Jackets


 most of them prefer to wear full body armor and hard hats


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I have been Stuck & had them 40 pounders clamp down on my arm while trying to remove the hook without damageing the fish. 

But I have a Friend & His wife was swimming at the Beach & a Catfish Bit her on her foot, Biting her Big toe & the one beside it. We took Pics of it as we were all laughing that it really did bite her.

Another Friend of mine caught a 20lb Flathead & it was flopping around in the Boat & it stuck him in the Calf, It went in about 3 inch's & Bled forever, I know it had to hurt, But I was laughing to hard because he didnt know how to handle a fish that big. I would of helped him but he said , NO Ill get it. Boy did he get it alright. LMAO It was funny, But I felt for him as I know how it hurts to be poked by them.

Catmazter


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I didn't think flathead would spine you.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

misfit said:


> most of them prefer to wear full body armor and hard hats


They must bring their own because I'm never offered all that. I think next time I'll have to bring my invisable potion so that way you can see the boats you are heading right at so that way you don't have to dodge them and almost throw us out of the boat.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

katfish said:


> I didn't think flathead would spine you.
> 
> Flathead ID



Great video Robby, thanks for the info.


----------



## mefishlots (Oct 24, 2005)

yea its unfortunate that it happened . . . . but try gettin bit by a 12lbs channel and not just one finger, all of them . . . know thats what really hurts . . . . just keep catchin 'em and you'll be ok . . .


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

when people hold cats dont they put all of there fingers in there mouth for like when they hold the big cats


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i just got nailed by a small bullhead and it hurts .


----------

